# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Comercialización de higos frescos

## joseluis87_

Señores,
Escribo porque quisiera hacer una consulta respecto a la comercialización de higos frescos en Perú. Hace unas semanas se ha abierto el mercado de USA para esta fruta, por lo que existe una oportunidad. Ante esto, se debe tener en cuenta los principales problemas en la exportación de este fruto como:
1.     Alta perecebilidad del producto
2.     Poco espacio en aviones durante diciembre (temporada alta)
3.     Altos precios de flete aéreo. 
Cabe señalar que las exportaciones del higo fresco se ven reducidas a partir de fines de enero por los siguientes motivos: 
1.       Reducción del precio internacional del higo.
2.       Competencia con países de la región (Brasil, México y Chile), quienes normalmente tienen mejores precios de flete. 
A partir de este momento (fines de enero), los productores de higo suelen voltear al mercado local, me refiero a el mercado mayorista. Esta oferta hacia el mercado local, podría llegar a ser el 60% de la producción total de un productor, que corresponde normalmente a lo que se cosecha a partir de fines de enero, que es cuando inicia la producción más fuerte en volumen. 
El hecho que los productores saquen gran parte de su mercadería al mercado local a partir de fines de enero genera una sobreoferta en Perú, y como consecuencia, una caída muy fuerte en el precio del higo fresco a nivel local. Esta caída puede ser hasta S/. 2.00 (a diferencia de lo que se puede vender en diciembre en chacra que es en promedio S/. 7.00).
Yo pienso que esto sucede por el poco consumo de higos frescos que hay en Perú, así como una industria insípida en su industrialización (higos secos, almíbar, mermelada, etc) 
Algunas soluciones que se me ocurren son:
1.       Que el gobierno promueva el consumo de este fruto, con toda la onda saludable de hoy en día. Sin embargo, no creo que el gobierno lo haga.
2.       Que se industrialicen los higos, para lo cual debe partir de una demanda potencial por parte de consumidores finales en Perú.  *Quisiera saber sus opiniones, tanto de productores como de no productores. * Jose Luis Torres
915146176 https://www.facebook.com/higosdelperu/Temas similares: Artículo: Se abre mercado de EE.UU. para granada e higos frescos peruanos Artículo: Granada e higos peruanos ingresarían en abril a Estados Unidos Ingeniero Agrónomo (Asesor) - Especialista en Higos Venta de higos, fines de enero SOLICITO HIGOS PARA EXPORTACION

----------

